# Jade



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

How WONDERFUL!!! 

Happy Birthday, Jade ... you are AMAZING!!!! 

arty:arty:arty:​


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

BRAVA!!!! This is spectacular! Medical history aside, this is wonderful for _any _Great Dane!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Happy birthday Jade! What a great age for a dane!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

arty:arty:arty:arty: Happy birthday jade!!! You are a grand girl, and one not to be forgotten... (from the lady who sometimes comes to visit and stays the night after drinking too many fizzy waters).

I must say I've never had such a large dog come up to me for a cuddle... I'm glad I've got used to your size now and am always pleased to see how well you've been doing this last year after such a worrying time a year ago.

(And yes, Tracey does call Jade "sweet pea")

Hope you have a lovely day, Honey doesn't run off with your toys and mum spoils you rotten:.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jade!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Happy, happy birthday to beautiful Jade! May you celebrate many more!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday Jade!!!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you very much from Jade and I your birthday wishes and comments are very much appreciated.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Jade!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

A very Happy Birthday Jade and like Tanya i have had the pleasure of a cuddle with you are a gentle giant and a very special great Danearty:arty:arty:


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JADE! HAVE A GREAT DAY!
*


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy Happy Birthday Jade!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy 11th Birthday sweet Jade!!!!! Selka will be 11 in March.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

:--big_grin:Happy Birthday Jade - get your mum to raise a glass or two in celebration (don't think she'll take too much encouraging:curtain. Hope you have been more spoilt than usual


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you we will be raising a glass or 2 in celebration but none for Jade until she is 18 Honey has had no respect for her big sis birthday and has insisted on playing bitey face with Jade when my parents and then both sets of in laws came round to sing happy birthday.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow - it sounds like Jade is having a good birthday with visitors coming by to sing to her.

she's a grand gal and I am so happy she is still here and doing so well.::smooch:

Happy birthday Jade. Drink some of those fizzy waters in her honor mum.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

coppers-mom, they only come to visit the pups even phone calls start with how are the girls (Jade and Honey) Marshal (cat) Blinkey (1 eye gold fish 20 year old) and Barney (Horse) it is lovely we are very lucky to have such tolerant family that they good naturally put up with the drool hairs and Jade perfumes LOL.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 28, 2009)

Happy big day Jade!! 

She's a beautiful girl! I just loves Danes...Zeppy has a Dane friend at work and he is super sweet...if only i had the room...


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday Jade!!!

I'm sure your little sis thinks playing bitey face is a good way to spend your birthday!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Zeppelin said:


> Happy big day Jade!!
> 
> She's a beautiful girl! I just loves Danes...Zeppy has a Dane friend at work and he is super sweet...if only i had the room...


You dont need loads of room Jade has the same size bed as Honey eats about 50% more but deposits 100% back LOL no they are not a breed for everyone but the easiest most obedient pup I have ever had.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am sorry I missed Jade's big birthday. Happy Belated Birthday you gorgeous girl. You just get better with age. I know you had a great day and got lots of spoiling from your family. Tell Mom we need some new pictures of you.


----------

